# Best little cigars



## fitzsmoke (Mar 9, 2006)

Any recommendations the Habinito or Pequeno sized cigars? There are times I would like to enjoy a taste and don't have the opportunity to enjoy a full-sized stick. Any comments?:u


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

For a small smoke, I like the La Vieja Habana Earliy Years Silencio. It is 4" x 46 and has a great medium to full bodied taste.


----------



## CrazyFool (Oct 2, 2005)

CAO brazilia Pirhana YUM!!!!


----------



## TypeO- (Jan 4, 2006)

I can't argue with either of the previous two suggestions. I have both though I do favor the Pirahna in terms of taste. As far as price goes, you CAN'T beat the Silencio. You can find these on Cbid for a little over a buck each.

If you're not concerned about the cost of the cigar, I'd go with PAM64 Principe. It's packed like a brick, so it's a longer smoke than the Silencio or Pirahna. VSG Tres Mystique is also a very good smoke.


----------



## fitzsmoke (Mar 9, 2006)

CrazyFool said:


> CAO brazilia Pirhana YUM!!!!


I think I had one of those last night...I stopped on the way home and bought one, unfortunately I had to let it go out as it lasted longer than I anticipated. I will finish it when I have time. I must say it was really good!
I was tempted to just drive around and finish it!


----------



## smokemifyagotem (Mar 12, 2003)

JDN Antano machito. You will feel like you just smoked a DC after this little guy!...


----------



## only on the weekend (Oct 24, 2005)

cao brazilia pirhana i agree///very tasty smoke


----------



## Cigar Jockey (Feb 12, 2006)

Rocky Patel Sun Grown Factory Select Junior 4 x 38 .
Small & Full Bodied


----------



## fitzsmoke (Mar 9, 2006)

only on the weekend said:


> cao brazilia pirhana i agree///very tasty smoke


Actually the CAO Brazillia I smoked was even smaller than the Pirhana, it was the Carioca. Big taste in a 4 x 38 size. About a 20 minute smoke.


----------



## TypeO- (Jan 4, 2006)

fitzsmoke said:


> Actually the CAO Brazillia I smoked was even smaller than the Pirhana, it was the Carioca. Big taste in a 4 x 38 size. About a 20 minute smoke.


This are sold in tins with five cigars. I picked a tin up a week ago. I was surprised to find all of the Brazilia flavor packed into a little cigar. I was surprised to see the Brazilia in a tin, so I took a chance on them. I'm glad I did.


----------



## palm55 (Jan 5, 2006)

Alpedhuez55 said:


> For a small smoke, I like the La Vieja Habana Earliy Years Silencio. It is 4" x 46 and has a great medium to full bodied taste.


Alpedicure... Silenzio!!!

Couldn't you have waited until I scored a few of these!!!???


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

These might not be quite as small as what you're looking for, but I love the La Flor Dominicana Chiselito (natural)


----------



## Big D (Mar 10, 2006)

If your looking for a good 20-30min maddie I suggest the Gloria Petite by LGC. Good stuff!


----------



## Scott M (Jan 4, 2005)

A couple of my fav "quickies"... Padron Corticos and Fuentes Exquisitos.


----------



## qwerty1500 (Feb 24, 2006)

AF Short Story is a good smoke too.


----------



## Nestor Z. (Feb 1, 2006)

Big D said:


> If your looking for a good 20-30min maddie I suggest the Gloria Petite by LGC. Good stuff!


Yup...

I have not tried much of the other small cigars but this one has great taste synonymous with the LGC line. Nice draw too. It is a perfect size for someone that wants a quicker smoke.

- Nestor


----------



## Speedmaster (Feb 25, 2006)

For real short smokes, 10 minutes, I like the Torano Exodus 1959 in the tins and the La Flor Dominicana Daiquri Maduros, also a tin cigar. The Daiquiris are 3" x 24 and you can get them at seriouscigars.com for $5.60 for a tin of 10. I always try to have some of these on me when I'm out on the motorcycle and want to stop for a short smoke and leg stretch.. 

For a 20 minute or so smoke, I'm with Cigar Jockey...Rocky Patel Sun Grown Factory Select Junior 4 x 38. I've bought 4 boxes of them when they are on sale for $39.95 for a box of 40 with free shipping. Gret little smoke with a dark sungrown wrapper.


----------



## stormin (Feb 11, 2005)

AF Hemmingway Short Story is good when you don't have much time.


----------



## Bluenote (Sep 12, 2005)

Cigar Jockey said:


> Rocky Patel Sun Grown Factory Select Junior 4 x 38 .
> Small & Full Bodied


I would add the Rocky Patel 1990/92 Vintage Juniors to this list as well. I recently tried a 92 and really enjoyed it. A great 20 min. smoke.



stormin said:


> AF Hemmingway Short Story is good when you don't have much time.


You can't go wrong with a short story.


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

Davidoff Entreacto (DAMN YOU SMITTY!)
Bucanero Treasure Coronita
La Aroma De Cuba Corona Minor
Hoyo De Monterrey Demitasse
Nicarao Minuto
La Gloria Cubana Minutos

(concur w/already Suggested)
Padron Corticos
LvHEY Silencios
CAO Brazilia Pirhana
COA Brazilia Carioca

-Matt-


----------



## 12stones (Jan 6, 2006)

LFD El Jocko maduro is a great smoke (can't remember if the maduro is the #1 or #2). Haven't had the natural yet.


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

Camacho Corojo Machitos are also a pretty tasty little smoke -- 4x32 (in addition to those already mentioned)


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

txmatt said:


> Davidoff Entreacto (DAMN YOU SMITTY!)
> 
> -Matt-


Bwahahahahaha! Awesome little smoke.


----------



## Lumpold (Apr 28, 2005)

:tpd: who was :tpd: with matt... those Davi's rock!


----------



## craigchilds (Jan 20, 2006)

Don't forget the Punch London Club! Great yard gar.


----------



## fitzsmoke (Mar 9, 2006)

TypeO- said:


> This are sold in tins with five cigars. I picked a tin up a week ago. I was surprised to find all of the Brazilia flavor packed into a little cigar. I was surprised to see the Brazilia in a tin, so I took a chance on them. I'm glad I did.


I've paid a lot more for other brands in tins and been a bit disappointed some time. The Brazilia is much bigger taste, like a big cigar that has been shrunk somehow....damn good!:u


----------



## Mad Dog Rocket (Mar 21, 2006)

Love the Brazilia tins... they really do pack a lot of flavor into a small cigar, and the tin makes them oh so easy to carry around. The RP Juniors (all varieties) are pretty damn good as well.

But if you want to do yourself a favor don't ever come close the the *cough* Cohiba Red Dot tins. A friend gave me 4 leftovers and I think that I still have 3 left... I'd throw them out but I'll hold on to 'em for the next non-BOTL that wants a cigar.


----------



## fitzsmoke (Mar 9, 2006)

Mad Dog Rocket said:


> Love the Brazilia tins... they really do pack a lot of flavor into a small cigar, and the tin makes them oh so easy to carry around. The RP Juniors (all varieties) are pretty damn good as well.
> 
> But if you want to do yourself a favor don't ever come close the the *cough* Cohiba Red Dot tins. A friend gave me 4 leftovers and I think that I still have 3 left... I'd throw them out but I'll hold on to 'em for the next non-BOTL that wants a cigar.


Thanks for the "heads-up", I was really looking at buying some...will forget that!:z


----------



## Mad Dog Rocket (Mar 21, 2006)

fitzsmoke said:


> Thanks for the "heads-up", I was really looking at buying some...will forget that!:z


To each his own of course, but I definitely think your money is better spent elsewhere.


----------



## qwerty1500 (Feb 24, 2006)

I've never tried the Brazilia tins or the RP Jrs ... but I plan to in the near future ... always looking for flavor when I'm short on time.

My favorite tined cigar, so far, is an El Rey del Mundo Bon Bons ... sucker for Ecuador Sumatran wrappers.


----------



## fitzsmoke (Mar 9, 2006)

Thanks for the many suggestions. I will probably not see the majority of the recommended small cigars locally. There seems to be a fairly limited selection on the West Coast. I have never seen a Rocky Patel product in Oregon! Even on the websites they are a bit hard to find. :u


----------



## Mad Dog Rocket (Mar 21, 2006)

If you cannot get the Brazilia tins locally mention it and I'm sure somebody can help you out (rather than having to order the typical 5 - 10 tins online). You may want to try this special from Famous. I cannot vouch for the rest, but the RP Sun Grown and the RyJ Cedro are worth your time. Had a cedro #2 last night, loved it.


----------



## fitzsmoke (Mar 9, 2006)

So far:
Macanudos-mild, smooth
Montecristos -same as above
Sancho Panza-big flavor
Indian Tobac-even bigger (too much?)
Don Tomas- Very nice, rich taste
Padron-38 r.g. box press-hard draw, good flavor
Zeno Platinum-Very full flavor
La Gloria-Excellent
CAO Brazilia-Excellent +
:u


----------



## caskwith (Apr 10, 2006)

Montecristo minis

they are really quite cheap but do pack the montecristo flavour, quite strong though. they dont last very long but ive found that if you keep at a slightly higher humidity than normal then the burning performance is increased, they last long and dont burn so hot which can be a problem for anyone not used to it. however all in all they are a good value smoke that can be enjoyed in cigarette break time and they taste damn good too

and my favourite bit, they come in a really cool little spanish cedar wooden box that looks good on your desk.


----------



## fitzsmoke (Mar 9, 2006)

Thanks for the recommendation, I too have found humidity levels are critical in the little smokes. Many sellers don't keep the little cigars humidified as most are in some sealed container. I have found most are too dry when purchased.:u


----------



## woobie (Mar 9, 2006)

I was at the tinderbox in Williamsville NY yesterday and snagged some little guys. Other than some of the flavoured cheapie tins and some No Name bundles almost all of thier smokes were in various humidor display cases.

I grabbed some
La Gloria Cubana glorias Petit (tin of 10) (1/2 price) well 1/2 B&M price 
Camacho Machitos (tin of 8) (1/2 price)
RP Vintage 1990 Juniors (tin of 5)

Sadly I read a few of your threads fitzsmoke but failed to actually write down the different brands mentioned. Once I got the the tinderbox and saw the selection they had I have to say my brain immeddiately forgot almost everything I read :sl .


----------



## craigchilds (Jan 20, 2006)

fitzsmoke said:


> Thanks for the many suggestions. I will probably not see the majority of the recommended small cigars locally. There seems to be a fairly limited selection on the West Coast. I have never seen a Rocky Patel product in Oregon! Even on the websites they are a bit hard to find. :u


If you want a small Rocky Patel cigar, I'd suggest the Indian Tabac Super Fuerte. They're usually available at CigarsInternational.com or Cigarbid.com


----------



## Fumioso (Apr 28, 2006)

5 Vegas "A" petite corona (Anomaly I think its called) -- a short smoke with lots of flavor. And I'll also jump on the RP Sungrown bandwagon.


----------



## ProbFrank (Apr 5, 2006)

The La Aurora Fino Tin (10/T). Great bang for buck. 
The Avo (10/T) More $ but very good. 
The Bahia Tico, bigger but full o' flavor.


----------



## Fumioso (Apr 28, 2006)

But wait just a second... the attorneys general of 39 states want to call little cigars cigarettes, and raise taxes on them:



> Many little cigars should be reclassified as cigarettes, the officials said Thursday, meaning they would have to carry health-warning labels and be subject to higher taxes and marketing restrictions that are imposed on cigarettes, but not on cigars.
> 
> "Call a cigarette a cigarette. I've got them in front of me. There isn't any question these are cigarettes," Montana Attorney General Mike Mcgrath said Thursday in a telephone interview. "It's peach flavored. Now who would want a peach flavored cigar? Maybe a high school girl."


(From the AP wire.)


----------



## JezterVA (Sep 8, 2005)

fitzsmoke said:


> Actually the CAO Brazillia I smoked was even smaller than the Pirhana, it was the Carioca. Big taste in a 4 x 38 size. About a 20 minute smoke.


I picked up a full box (8 tins of 5) of these on one of the auction sites not too long ago......what a teriffic short smoke. They last just about as long as my morning drive to work.

Cheers!!
Steve


----------



## fitzsmoke (Mar 9, 2006)

Man, I never realized how many cigar manufacturers make the little guys...


----------



## fitzsmoke (Mar 9, 2006)

Just had a little (about 30 rg) Onyx Reserve a while ago. Very rich and earthy flavor. Burned really well and lasted about 20 min.:u


----------



## Tomcleverley (Aug 10, 2011)

I never smoked little cigars, just cigarettes but a friend recently turned me into them, I need suggestions which little cigar i prefer to smoke?

Little cigars


----------



## bas (Jul 9, 2010)

Just to jump in quickly, I picked up some of the CAO La Traviata cigars in a tin this winter for some short smokes, and they were great.


----------



## willgluck (Oct 13, 2011)

Now that seems some nice cigars but are they available online as discounted cigars like others are being availed.
Filtered cigars


----------



## Wlai (Aug 28, 2011)

Timely topic as it gets colder! I tried the CAO Brazilia tins and they tasted great, but 2 of 5 in the tin was so under filled that I felt cheated.

I'll have to try some of the others. What do you think is the closest to the Brazilia? Any where can I get them inexpensively?


----------



## Wildone (Dec 19, 2009)

Opus x Love Affair...... very nice stick


----------



## shotokun16 (Jul 5, 2010)

AF: Don carlos #4--OH SO FLAVORFUL!

Arturo Fuente Don Carlos #4 cigar review cigarobsession.com - YouTube

Creamy cameroon yum!


----------



## Wlai (Aug 28, 2011)

Hmm, I didn't realize CAO makes a whole line of tin cigars. Anyone has experience with MX2 Daggers? LX2 Razors?


----------



## dragonhead08 (Feb 3, 2011)

Recent fan of 7-20-4 dogwalker


----------



## jneely (Aug 17, 2009)

They might be a little too big but the Tatuaje Verocu 5 and El Triunfador 5 are great short smokes.


----------



## Stinkdyr (Jun 19, 2009)

I really should not reveal this............but what the heck, consider it my mitzvah for the year:

Trindad Petit Maduro tins............awesome.


----------



## jswaykos (Oct 26, 2010)

Wlai said:


> Timely topic as it gets colder! I tried the CAO Brazilia tins and they tasted great, but 2 of 5 in the tin was so under filled that I felt cheated.
> 
> I'll have to try some of the others. What do you think is the closest to the Brazilia? Any where can I get them inexpensively?


They're only $10.95 through CI and Famous. I always make sure to have some of the Brazilia Cariocas on hand!


----------



## Sonikku (Jul 9, 2011)

Dutch Delights Sumatra


----------



## Saint Jimbob (Aug 21, 2008)

Another great stick, though a wee bigger than the CAO tinned cigars (which are a winter staple for me) Are the J Fuego 'Originals' petite perfectos. They come in Delirium, Corojo and Origen lines. Great 20-30 minutes cigar.


----------



## Cadillac (Feb 28, 2007)

jneely said:


> They might be a little too big but the Tatuaje Verocu 5 and El Triunfador 5 are great short smokes.


Yep, Tatuaje Havana VI Red Verocu No. 5 all the way. 40 x 4.

Comes in boxes of 50. OUTSTANDING little smoke IMHO.

Made with whatever was left from the East/West coast blend from what I understand.

Great way to start your day. Nice coffee and a good strong smoke. Think I'll bugger off and go smoke one now. L8r!


----------

